# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک کنید فوری برای برنامه ریزی (از کجاشروع کنم)

## rezafiza

سلام دوستان من تازه عضو شدم

عرضم به حضور از فردا میخوام شروع کنم جدی درس بخونم ولی نمیدونم *از کجا باید شروع کنم یعنی نمیدونم اول کدوم کتاب رو بخونم.*

اخر ماه هم آزمون قلمچی هست و تقریبا همشون کل کتاب هستن(یه فصل مونده به اخر)
*کلا گیج شدم*

*چیز هایی که منو گیج میکنه مثلا اینه:

*مثلا حسابانم ضعیفه در حد صفر نمیدونم بیام اینو از پایه بشینم بخونم

*از درسا هیچی یادم نیست

*میخوام عمومی ها رو بخونم میگم شاید یادم بره

در کل میخوام کمک کنید یه برنامه به من بدید که از کدوم درس شروع کنم واسه خوندن...
ممنون میشم زود ج بدین!* :Y (619):  :Y (684):

----------


## rezafiza

راستی ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید از هر درس چند تا سوال در کنکور میاد

و این که عمومی ها رو خوب بزنیم خوبه یا اختصاصی؟ضریبشون یکیه؟
ضریب درس ها یکیه مثلا 20درصد زبان با عربی یکیه ؟

----------


## Mahnaz

سلام..فقط این بگم که سعی کنین تعادل داشته باشین بین درصدا عمومیا و اختصاصیاتون..عمومی هم به نوبه ی خودش خیلی موثره..نذارینش واسه بعد عید..نمیشه خوندش اونوقتموفق باشین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## zariz

> راستی ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید از هر درس چند تا سوال در کنکور میاد
> 
> و این که عمومی ها رو خوب بزنیم خوبه یا اختصاصی؟ضریبشون یکیه؟
> ضریب درس ها یکیه مثلا 20درصد زبان با عربی یکیه ؟


توی سایت کانون بودجه بندی مبحثارو داره.اونا به دردت میخوره.عمومی رو که همه میزنن یکم بیشتر واسه تخصصی وقت بزاری بهتره.من خودم ریاضیم ضعیفه تصمیم گرفتم باکمک همون بودجه بندیه به 40 50 قناعت کنم وقتمو بزارم رو یه درس مهم تر.
فک کنم از پایه از همین الانا شروع کنی خوبه.هرچه زودتر بهتر.
البته من تجربی ام اما مشاورم اینو بم پیشنهاد داد.حالا شاید ریاضیا فرق کنن
ایشالا قبولیتون

----------


## rezafiza

ممنون
آخه نمیدونم اول کدوم کتاب رو شروع کنم اونو بگید
منم میخوام واسه برنامه کانون.برسم دیگه.
تا حالا تقریبا هیچی از برنامش نخونده بودم

----------


## rezafiza

مریم خانم از شما هم ممنون!

----------


## zariz

> ممنون
> آخه نمیدونم اول کدوم کتاب رو شروع کنم اونو بگید
> منم میخوام واسه برنامه کانون.برسم دیگه.
> تا حالا تقریبا هیچی از برنامش نخونده بودم


منم کانون ثبت نام کردم.از اول مهر میخام ازموناشو بدم.باید برنامه ریزی کنین که اول میخای چنددور کتابارو بخونی.هم تخصصی هم عمومی.ساعت مطالعه تخصصی بیشتر.مثلا هر روز دینی و ادبیاتو بخون.تخصصیارم شروع کن با ساعت بیشتر.زبان که 2تا کتاب بیشتر نیس کمتر.یا هر درسی تو ریاضیا که اسونتره و کتابشم کمتره ساعت کمتر.
 فقط بگم برنامه ریزی کانون نترسونت.
همین قدر میتونستم کمک کنم

----------


## S A R A H

استرس را بذارید کنار فقط شروع کنین،من خودم به شخصه هنوز هیچ کتابی را تموم نکردم ولی دارم آروم پیش میرم و راضیم،پس کلا استرس نداشته باش وقتی میبینی که شخصی کل پایه رو تموم کرده و تو نه،مشکلی نیست،از الان هم که شروع کنی میرسی،فقط همت کن،همین.رو اختصاصیا هم حتما حتما بیشتر توجه کن واسه ریاضی هم حسابان مبتکران عالیه.

----------


## S A R A H

راستی یادم رفت بگم،برنامه ریزی را هیچ کسی بهتر از خودت نمیتونه انجام بده،چون مثلا من بعد از 2 ساعت درس خسته میشم،شما ممکنه تو 3 و....به خیلی چیزها بستگی داره،پس یک برنامه همین الان بنویس و از فردا انجامش بده،خورد خورد که پیش بری خودت اصلاحش میکنی،پس به جای ناامیدی و کاسه چه کنم چه کنم دست گرفتن،فقط عمل کن،من اصولا تو کار دیگران دخالت نمیکنم ولی چون چند وقت پیش خودم همین حال رو داشتم گفتم تجربه ام را با شما درمیون بذارم امیدوارم مفید بوده بشه،اگه سوالی دارید بپرسید :Y (716):

----------


## rezafiza

ممنون
فقط نمیدونم کدوم کتاب رو اولویت قرار بدم بخونم
مثلا ریاضی 2 رو باز میکنم پنج دقیقه بعد میگم شیمی از این بهتره برم اونو بخونم و....

----------


## No Name

سلام
مشکل شما خیلی زیاده و با 2 تا حرف سطحی حل نمیشه 
بهتره اول تاپیکایی که تو امضام هست رو یه مرور کنی
خیلی از سوالات رو ج میده
بعد اگه مشکلی بود بگو

----------


## S A R A H

> ممنون
> فقط نمیدونم کدوم کتاب رو اولویت قرار بدم بخونم
> مثلا ریاضی 2 رو باز میکنم پنج دقیقه بعد میگم شیمی از این بهتره برم اونو بخونم و....


سلام،تاپیکهایی که بچه ها بهتون معرفی کردند خیلی مفیده حتما یه نگاهی بهش بندازید،اما واسه شروع بهتره بری سراغ اون درسی که واقعا دلت میخواد شروع کنی و مطمئنی بعد چند دقیقه نمیخوای عوضش کنی.من خودم اول رفتم سراغ درسی که هم دوستش داشتم و هم واسم آسون تر بود،اینکار را واسه این کردم که کمتر به مشکل بخورم و تو ذوقم نخوره،حتی یه مدت هم فقط اونا میخوندم،بعد رهاش کردم و با برنامه دارم پیش میرم. :Y (673):

----------


## rezafiza

ممنون
پس اجازه بدید تاپیک هارو بخونم بعد مزاحمتون میشم

----------


## konkori_71

سلااااااااااااااااام تورو خدا یکی هم به من کمک کنه اصلا نمیدونم چطور شروع کنم اصلا برنامه ندارم توروخدا راهنماییم کنید

----------


## konkori_71

روزی چند ساعت عمومی بخونم روزی چند ساعت تخصصی بخونم؟؟

----------


## rezafiza

والا من جواب سوالامو پیدا نکردم اونجا
اگه لطف کنید اینجا بگید

----------


## No Name

> والا من جواب سوالامو پیدا نکردم اونجا
> اگه لطف کنید اینجا بگید


اگه واقعا جوابت رو نگرفتی بهتره بری پیش یه مشارو تا یه هزینه ای کنی و این مطالب رو بشنوی (با یه سطح خیلی ضعیفتر)
چرا که اون تاپیکها (به خصوص نوشته های مدیر) گفته رتبه برتری ها بوده.






> سلااااااااااااااااام تورو خدا یکی هم به من کمک کنه اصلا نمیدونم چطور شروع کنم اصلا برنامه ندارم توروخدا راهنماییم کنید


1-امضای من
2-اگه جواب ندادی .... مشاور بگیر

----------


## barnamerizi tahsili

میتونی با من در تماس باشی فقط قبلش پیامک بده و خودتو معرفی کن

----------


## HGH

> سلام دوستان من تازه عضو شدم
> 
> عرضم به حضور از فردا میخوام شروع کنم جدی درس بخونم ولی نمیدونم *از کجا باید شروع کنم یعنی نمیدونم اول کدوم کتاب رو بخونم.*
> 
> اخر ماه هم آزمون قلمچی هست و تقریبا همشون کل کتاب هستن(یه فصل مونده به اخر)
> *کلا گیج شدم*
> 
> *چیز هایی که منو گیج میکنه مثلا اینه:
> 
> ...


سلام.

*قطعا وقتی واسه یه درس هیچ پیش زمینه ای نداری باید از پایه شروع کنی.بصورت مفهومی و با مفصلاتش بخونی.

*نگران نباش.جای نگرانی نداره.راه میفتی.

*عمومی ها رو با برنامه آزمونت پیش برو و نذار واسه آخر.این طرز فکر که عمومی نخونیم یادمون میره خطرناکه.فقط با برنامه آزمون.

***واسه برنامه دادن هم باید شرایط شما سنجیده بشه.یه برنامه کلی نمیشه داد.ضررش بیشتر از منفعتش هست.

بازم کمکی خواستی من در خدمتم.

----------


## malihe jalilavi

*به نظر من بهتره روی اختصاصیا خوب وقت بذاری....البته می گن عمومی ها هم خیلی مهمن......اختصاصی مثل فیزیک یا شیمی و یا زیست به نظرم صبح زود یکی یکی خونده بشن بهتره....چون ذهن بازتره.....*

----------


## Light of heaven

> روزی چند ساعت عمومی بخونم روزی چند ساعت تخصصی بخونم؟؟


از همین شروع کن با برنامه های یه آزمون ( ترجیحا کانون ) پیش برو ، هر 2 هفته همون مباحثی که تو آرمون میاد رو کامل بخون ، درسی که تو مدرسه یا کلاس خصوصی هم یاد میگیری اونارو هم بخون ! 
اما اصلو بذار رو آزمون ها ، 
سعی کن بیشتر وقتتو این اوایل اختصاصی بخونی مخصوصا ریاضی و فیزیک ، بعد ها میتونی این نسبت عمومی اختصاصی رو متعادل کنی ، اما فعلا زوده فقط کافیه همون مباحثی که تو آزمون میادو قشنگ  بخونی و تست بزنی !

----------


## konkori_71

من  سال 3 سال پیش کنکور دادم دانشجو بودم انصراف دادم درسا یادم  نمونده  گیجم نمیدونم چطور شروع کنم اینقد قبلا آزمون و کلاس و واینجور چیزا رفتم دیگه الان نمیتونم  آزمون ثبت نام کنم برنامه آزمون قلم چی رو یکی میتونه بهم بده؟؟

----------

